# Wanted: Road Bike ~£120



## Sam Kennedy (19 Jun 2010)

I'm asking this on behalf of my friend.

His budget is around £120, he said he might be able to spend a bit more, but doesn't really want to.

I'm guessing for this price range, he would be looking for an old steel racer with downtube shifters, however, if anyone is selling anything better for around £120, please let me know!

Cheers,
Sam Kennedy


----------



## ShannonBall (19 Jun 2010)

I have a 90s Peugeot that might suit. What size? Or how tall is your friend?


----------



## Sam Kennedy (19 Jun 2010)

Oh I missed that final bit of info out!

He is around 6ft - 6ft 1", I'm guessing he would need a 56 - 58cm frame.


----------



## ShannonBall (19 Jun 2010)

My Pug is a 56 - will post some pix


----------



## Sam Kennedy (19 Jun 2010)

ShannonBall said:


> My Pug is a 56 - will post some pix



Thank you, I really appreciate it


----------



## ShannonBall (20 Jun 2010)

Here is a pic of my Peugeot

The frame is steel - I'd guess 531 as it must have been supplied with a Campag groupset and I think Peugeot only put Campag on their top frames. The frame has a small ding in top tube and some pitting and surface rust. 

It has:

Mavic Open4CD rims (Campag hub at front and Shimano 105 at rear)
7-speed 13-23 cassette
Indexed shifters
Giro D'Italia bars
Cinelli 1A stem
Charge Spoon saddle (knackered San Marco can be supplied)
Original Campag chainset (53/39), brake levers, front mech and Campag rear mech (Mirage) and brakes (Xenon)
Tyres are Maxxis Detonator 25s

Note: the Carradice saddlebag and support, mudguards and bottle holder are not included.

PM me with any questions or email daveshannon@mac.com


----------



## MadocFlynn (21 Jun 2010)

Hi Im Sam's friend, how much are you wanting for the bike? and when is okay to come round and try it?


----------



## ShannonBall (22 Jun 2010)

PM sent MadocFlynn


----------

